# Coco panels or Epiweb?



## afroturf (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi, I'm planning a vivarium that measures 38cm(W) x 30cm(D) x 75cm(H) and plan to cover two of the walls with either of the two options. I'll be running a dripwall over these panels via a external filter.

I've read pros and cons to both these options I'd just like a show of hands for each.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

I voted EpiWeb. I've used it in two tanks (one up for a year, the other a month or so) and I have nothing but good things to say about it. It's easy to work with, grows moss/roots plants and also comes preformed into branches, pots or sheets.


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

It is also environmentally friendly, if that's your thing.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

neither, i would go with tree fern pannels.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I said cocos panels (european ones)- used them in a histrionicus tank back in the 90s and they were great, I wanted to try epiweb but got scared off by hearing about how it killed 2 bicolors


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Im pretty sure the Epiweb is made to be covered by something not meant to be exposed.

My new vert will feature some epiweb covered in moss.


----------



## afroturf (Nov 2, 2008)

Cheers for the replys and votes guys, I've decided to go for the Epiweb.

Julio, I also like tree fern but it costs about twice as much as Epiweb or coco panels so I discounted using this.

Onefstsnake I wont be leaving the epiweb bare I will be covering it with lots of moss and other plants and having a drip wall.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Julio said:


> neither, i would go with tree fern pannels.


Both cocos panels & Epiweb are environmentally friendly. Cocos panels are made from coconuts, which are a renewable resource. Epiweb are made of recycled materials. 

While tree fern panels - are the least friendly of all. They are harvested & do not regrown at a reasonable rate. That is one of the reasons both of the choices above have become more popular.

I have only used cocos panels - but have used them for years in my tank with few problems. Only issue I have had is from aggressive plants taking root in them & not being careful and ripping a chunk out here and there when I was cleaning up.


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

ChrisK said:


> I said cocos panels (european ones)- used them in a histrionicus tank back in the 90s and they were great, I wanted to try epiweb but got scared off by hearing about how it killed 2 bicolors


Care to expand on this statement? I am interested in knowing more about this...


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

dopederson said:


> Care to expand on this statement? I am interested in knowing more about this...


i'm on a cellphone now so i cant search but do a search for "epiweb bicolor" and you should find it


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

The other option/question is: would people prefer using Great Stuff with silicone and covered with peat/coco fiber or other material. My problem with coco panels is they eventually break down and fall apart. I've started redoing a tank this weekend and considered either Epiweb or using Great Stuff. I seems the Great Stuff background offers more versatility in how you can allow for a tapered back, add driftwood or can allow for a pot(s) for a plant(s) to be held in place.


----------



## false_ideals (Sep 13, 2008)

TDK said:


> The other option/question is: would people prefer using Great Stuff with silicone and covered with peat/coco fiber or other material. My problem with coco panels is they eventually break down and fall apart. I've started redoing a tank this weekend and considered either Epiweb or using Great Stuff. I seems the Great Stuff background offers more versatility in how you can allow for a tapered back, add driftwood or can allow for a pot(s) for a plant(s) to be held in place.


The first tank I did has a Great Stuff background with driftwood placed in it. I like the looks of it a lot, but the GS has peeled off from the back in some places which I'm not happy with. This could be user error on my part, though I don't know what I should have put on the glass first to keep this from happening. It also has shrunk up from the sides which I assume may be due to the high humidity of the tank, or maybe I should have just let it cure longer than required and then foamed some more. I used the GS made for ponds (black color, animal safe as I did not want to coco fiber over the foam) and it was supposedly totally cured in 8 hours according to the can (if I recall correctly). Not sure if I will try the GS route again. I would guess though, a GS background covered in coco fiber is gonna eventually break down like a coco panel...


----------



## TDK (Oct 6, 2007)

You should actually cover the galss with balck silicone first then allow to dry for 24 hours or more and the use the Great Stuff over that--adheres better. I have tried just over glass and have had it shrink back and not adhere at all.


----------



## afroturf (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm also considering using great stuff along with the epiweb as it will give more texture to the walls. You can also sculpt planting pocket in it allowing you to grow a wider range of plants.

I was thinking of making the great stuff background out side of the viv thought it would be easier giving me more room to work. I'd use a large cardboard box covered with a plastic sheet as a template apply the GS and allow it to dry then hack at it a bit to give the desired finish then silicone it to the inside of the viv.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I would vote for great stuff and coco bedding covering


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

who's selling cocopanels these days? I haven't found a vendor that is carrying them now, not even BJ.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like they're import only at the moment (i got lots of stuff thru the years from vivaria):

http://www.vivaria.nl/vivaria/?get=product&menu=landscapingA&template=product_landscaping.xsl

Landscaping & Decor Price List


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Rain_Frog said:


> who's selling cocopanels these days? I haven't found a vendor that is carrying them now, not even BJ.


I had this half-baked idea a little while back that I'll share. I wanted to try some coco panels but thought they were expensive. So the idea was to resaw the basic compressed coco bricks into approx. 1/2" thick "tiles" using a bandsaw. I was then going to rough up the exposed side for appearance sake, and silicone them to the back wall. 

I never had the time to try it and have since moved on to other things. Not sure how well they would work. But if someone had the space and time to try, it might be worth testing out to see how well they stand up over time and humidity.


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

I would not recommend great stuff and silicone method. I think it looks so bad for so much work. Plus plants don't cling to it as well as the other materials mentioned. A person could spend hours carving the GS into whatever shape only to have it covered in plants anyway.

The best way to create these things is a background of your panel of choice and a nice gnarley piece of driftwood to create depth and texture. Then let the vine type plants grow on the panels to create various looks. Style it like bonsai and you have an everlasting/ everchanging tank.

Epiweb is the better value because it won't rot. 

The only beef I have is that other members are calling it enviro-friendly. Although it is made of recycled material I would venture to say that the process of cleaning/separating/melting the initial material is probably highly energy consuming. This is going way off topic (sorry), but people need to realize that high energy demands = lots of fuel burnt even if the end product is labelled "environmentally friendly".


----------

